# Flash based image gallery/slide show



## Charugarg (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi All 
We have recently launched a flash based image gallery/slide show that* allows photographers/architects/interior designers/graphic designers* to showcase their portfolio online. It allows users to easily manage* their portfolio allowing them to add/update images and add caption to* each image etc. 

 I am looking to get some feedback on our product. It can be viewed here:
http://www.pixelcrayons.com/service_solution_image_gallery.php

 Kind Regards, 
 Charu Garg 
 Creative Director 
http://www.PixelCrayons.com 
"Visualizing Thoughts"


----------

